# Acronis True Image 2011 - Backupmethode? Oder lieber ein alternativ program nur zum synchronisieren.



## Tigerking (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Forum

Ich möchte nun mit True Image ein Backup meiner wichtigsten Daten anlegen. Dafür bräuchte ich einmal eure Meinungen und empfehlungen...

vorerst einmal:
Kann ich irgendwo einstellen das dieses Acronis Recovery bei den Dateien in den Eigenschaften nicht mehr erscheint? Also momentan ist im Rechtsklick menü ein punkt für NonStop Backup und unter den Dateieigenschaften eine Registerkarte für Acronis Recovery.


Dann zur eigentlichen Frage:

Welches Backup Schema sollte man wählen ?



> 1) *Voll* enthält alle Daten, wie sie zum Zeitpunkt der Backup-Erstellung vorlagen. Es bildet die Basis für zukünftige inkrementelle und differentielle Backups. Es kann auch als unabhängiges Backup verwendet werden.
> 2)*Inkrementell* Es werden nur solche Dateien aufgenommen, die seit dem letzten Backup verändert wurden.
> 3)*Differentiell* Es werden nur solche Dateien aufgenommen, die seit dem letzten Voll-Backup verändert wurden.
> Es ist empfehlenswert, einen der folgenden drei Ansätze zur Verwendung der Backup-Methoden zu wählen:
> ...


 
Was ist zu empfehlen, was nutzt ihr? 

Ich möchte wichtige Daten auf Dauer sichern. Also wenig dran rumspielen, es soll möglichst sicher sein und auf jedenfall soll man davon ausgehen können das man auf die Daten auch nach 5 Jahren voll ohne Fehler zugreifen kann. Kann man so einem Backup vertrauen ? Weil es ja komprimiert wird. Gehen dadurch Daten/Informationen verloren?

Worüber ich bedenken habe ist: Das eventuell bei einem kleinen Fehler im Backup, das komplette Backup nicht mehr zu öffnen ist und sich nicht wiederherstellen/reparieren lässt.


Freue mich auf viele Infos


----------



## Uwe2007 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Acronis True Image 2011 - Welche Backup Methode?*

Ich nutze zwar noch die Vorgängerversion, aber die ist fast gleich.
Als Backupmethode zuerst ein Voll- und danach ein Inkrementelles Backup auf eine externe USB-Platte.
Gruß!


----------



## Tigerking (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Acronis True Image 2011 - Welche Backup Methode?*

danke für die antwort. 

Nutzen das garnicht so viele hier?  Wäre echt gespannt was die mehrheit da so wählt.


----------



## taks (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Acronis True Image 2011 - Welche Backup Methode?*

Also ich benutze Acronis True Image 9.x (BootCD)
Mach da immer ein Vollbackup. Aber nur etwa jedes Jahr einmal.


----------



## Icejester (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Acronis True Image 2011 - Welche Backup Methode?*

Ich nutze O&O DiskImage, weil die Trial-Version von Acronis bei mir einfach nur Fehler produziert hat. Da mache ich allerdings immer ein Voll-Backup. Der Sinn des inkrementellen hat sich mir noch nicht so recht erschlossen, weil das auch nicht wirklich schneller geht. Eher im Gegenteil. Kann bei Acronis aber natürlich anders sein.


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Acronis True Image 2011 - Welche Backup Methode?*

Ich sicher nur das wichtigste von Hand!

- Savegames
- Bilder/Filme
- Downloads usw.

Grüße

Chris


----------



## Tigerking (28. Oktober 2010)

Habe mir gerade überlegt,: true image erstellt ja quasi immer ein image von ordnern, system etc. Dabei ist der gesammte inhalt ja gepackt. Kann man diesen öffnen und z.b. nur einen Ordner einfach wieder herauskopieren ?


Ich möchte ansich nur eine Synchronisierung von meinen Daten. Also von Systemplatte auf interne Festplatte 2. Dort soll der Ordner Eigene Dateien automatisch synchronisiert werden, ohne ein image zu erstellen.
Ist True Image da dann fehl am platz?  Warum ein Vollbackup als Image statt einfach die Ordner und Dateien so zu synchronisieren? Was ist empfehlenswerter?


----------



## pain_suckz (29. Oktober 2010)

Tigerking schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade überlegt,: true image erstellt ja quasi immer ein image von ordnern, system etc. Dabei ist der gesammte inhalt ja gepackt. Kann man diesen öffnen und z.b. nur einen Ordner einfach wieder herauskopieren ?
> 
> 
> Ich möchte ansich nur eine Synchronisierung von meinen Daten. Also von Systemplatte auf interne Festplatte 2. Dort soll der Ordner Eigene Dateien automatisch synchronisiert werden, ohne ein image zu erstellen.
> Ist True Image da dann fehl am platz?  Warum ein Vollbackup als Image statt einfach die Ordner und Dateien so zu synchronisieren? Was ist empfehlenswerter?



Also zum synchronisieren kann ich dir Beyond Compare sehr empfehlen,True Image nutze ich nur um ein Vollbackup zu machen.Das mache ich in der Regel nach einem Neuinstall(ohne Treiber und so.) und dann nochmal mit allen Programmen usw.


----------



## danomat (13. Januar 2011)

ich pack den thread mal wieder aus

ich bekomm am we eine 120gb ocz vertex 2 extended 3,5´´ und einen datenbunker spinpoint f4 2tb
win 7 wird natürlich neu installiert
nun möchte ich mir auch acronis kaufen um die komplette ssd nach der erstinstallation inkl treiber und nötigen programme auf internen 2tb zu sichern.
nun die fragen:

1. muss es eine externe platte sein oder gehts nur drum falls der gesamte pc geschrottet wird evtl blitzschlag oder so?
2. is es so aufwendig eine ssd zu formatieren wie hier beschrieben http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...rks-und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html
oder gibt es bei den aktuellen p67 boards einfachere mittel?  is ja ziemlich umständlich mit boot disc und ide modus umstellen usw
3. gibts gratis programme oder die windows backup funktion oder sollten es die 35 euro wert sein für acronis?

ich stell mir das halt so vor dass das programm einfach die 120gb von der ssd auf die 2tb platte kopiert und falls die ssd mal kaputt geht kann ich die 120gb wieder auf die neue ssd kopieren XD oder is das zu einfach? XDDD

hab jetzt nochma nach acronis und paragon gegoogelt und muss sagen das es ja haufenweise leutz gibt dir ihre ganzen sicherungen mit den programmen verloren haben.  
evtl norton ghost?


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (20. Januar 2011)

genau die frage stelle ich mir auch!

ich habe die ssd 120 schon bestellt


und ich möchte einfach ein backup/ widerherstellungspunkt/ oder image erstellen von der ssd...
nach der neue installation mit den wichtigsten programmen die schon installiert sind so wie ich das immer gerne habe! antivir meine player und so.. das ich die einfach nach einem crash nur updaten muss...
kann man das mit acronis machen?


----------



## Hatuja (21. Januar 2011)

Ja, Acronis/ Ghost Kann sowas, dafür ist es sogar da!

Ich habe zwar keine SSD (noch nicht), wüsste aber nicht, warum es damit nicht funktionieren sollte. Ich habe Acronis aber nie installiert, benutzte aber seit Jahren nur die Boot CD (hab die 2009er Version) und bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit meinen Images. Bei der Arbeit benutzen wir immer Norton Ghost (sehr alte Version), klappt auch gut.
Nach erstellen des Images würde ich empfehlen, das Image prüfen zu lassen, da werden dann etwaige Fehler schon gefunden und dann machst du das Image einfach nochmal.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (24. Januar 2011)

Danke! Ich werde das heute gleih mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Tigerking (24. Januar 2011)

Komme mit Acronis mitlerweile gut zu recht. Habe aber dieses Programm noch entdeckt : Ocster Backup Pro 6  : http://www.ocster.com/ocster-backup-pro-6/de

Soll auch ganz gut sein. Ansich sind die Screenshots sehr übersichtlich und vorallem besitzt es die funktion einfach die Ordner 1:1 rüberzukopieren ohne eine image zu erstellen.  FInde ich eigentlich auch ganz interessant, weil ich bei images immer die Sorge habe das die am Ende eventuell nicht mehr lesbar sind.  Kommt sowas vor? Ist dann eigentlich die komplette image nicht mehr lesbar? = Totalverlust ?

Ocster Backup pro 6 gab es zu weihnachten bei chip kostenlos als vollversion zu laden. Hab es aber immernoch nicht getestet.  Vielleicht werd ich dann umsteigen.


----------



## Hatuja (24. Januar 2011)

Nuja, zum 1:1 Kopieren von Ordnern braucht man keine extra Software, das funktioniert auch mit robocopy super.

Dass das Image komplett hin und nicht mehr zu retten ist, kann vorkommen, ist aber selten.
Daher sollte man, nachdem das Image fertig ist, das Image vom Programm prüfen lassen. Bei Acronis und auch bei Norton Ghost kann man den Haken setzten, dass er das automatisch macht. Wenn es dann OK ist, ist es auch OK!

Selbst wenn dann Fehler auf dem Datenträger entstehen, auf dem das Image liegt, kann man eigentlich immer noch den Großteil der Daten retten. Sowohl Norton als auch Acronis haben einen Dateiexplorer.


----------



## danomat (24. Januar 2011)

Genau das mit 1:1 Kopie will ich ja auch machen. Also windoof SSD mit 120gb komplett kopieren ohne den ganzen image kram

Was is dazu die beste methode?

Edit: also einfach robocopy.   Wenn die ssd kaputt geht einfach Auf die neue SSD kopieren und das os läuft wieder?


----------



## Hatuja (24. Januar 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Genau das mit 1:1 Kopie will ich ja auch machen. Also windoof SSD mit 120gb komplett kopieren ohne den ganzen image kram
> 
> Was is dazu die beste methode?
> 
> Edit: also einfach robocopy.   Wenn die ssd kaputt geht einfach Auf die neue SSD kopieren und das os läuft wieder?



Nein, mit Robocopy und allen anderen Programmen, die unter Windows laufen und Dateien kopieren, funktioniert das nicht.
Da die nur Dateien kopieren können,  fehlen dann Bootsektoren und all der Kram. Zweitens kann er nur Dateien kopieren, auf die er auch Zugriff hat.
Aktive und zugriffgeschützte Systemdateien können im laufenden Betrieb nicht kopiert werden!

Wenn du das willst, musst du mit Programmen wie Acronis oder Norton Gost arbeiten! Die starten dann via BootCD.
Ob du dir dann ein Image erstellen, oder die Platte auf eine andere clonen lässt, ist dann ja egal!


----------



## danomat (24. Januar 2011)

Achso. Dann erstmal danke. Denn mit images haben Haufen Leute Probleme wenn man mal Bewertungen von den genannten Progs anschaut. Aber wenn's mit Clonen funzt werd ich mir wohl Norton zulegen


----------



## Hatuja (24. Januar 2011)

Wenn du den Image-Dateien nicht traust, kannst du auch einen 1 zu 1 clon auf eine Andere Platte machen (die muss dann aber leer sein). Von der kannst du dann wieder zurück- clonen und hast jederzeit Zugriff auf die einzelnen Dateien. Aber halt eine Platte liegen, die du so nicht benutzten kannst (oder solltest) und komprimieren kannst du dann natürlich auch nichts.


----------

